# AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR on Nikon D5200



## ij_singh (Apr 1, 2017)

Is there any way to turn off VR on  AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR on D5200 with updated firmware C 1.03???


----------



## CRACING (Apr 1, 2017)

ij_singh said:


> Is there any way to turn off VR on  AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR on D5200 with updated firmware C 1.03???



Nope, VR switch is moved from hardware to software in latest AF-P lenses and DSLRs. Older DSLRs like < D5200 and < D3200 doesn't have VR switch in firmware. I hope Nikon will update the firmware soon but not very sure. However, why do you want to switch it off? Its very helpful for telephoto lenses.

BTW; Auto focus on AF-P lens works fine when mounted to D5200?


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2017)

Your camera is not fully compatible with AF P lenses. I don't know if the new firmware has menu option to enable/disable VR/AF/MF and all.
What are the limitations? I don't know. You can share us what you can do and can't do with this lens-camera combo.

- - - Updated - - -



CRACING said:


> However, why do you want to switch it off? Its very helpful for telephoto lenses.


There are times we have to turn off VR, like when using tripod.


----------

